# Overly sensitive brakes



## CrunchyCookie (Sep 15, 2002)

Do any of you guys have annoyingly grabby brakes? This complaint has been lodged against the G35 a million times, and I've heard one mention of it on the 2000+ Sentra. My 95 200SX SE-R can really tire out a leg after repeated exposure to stop-and-go traffic. One explanation is that the pedal itself is mounted too high. In my car, I measured the pedal's surface being over 5 inches above the ground surface it's perpendicular to. Seems like a lot.

Can anything be done to make brakes less touchy, or is this one of those fixed engineering designs we're stuck with for the life of the car? Can we buy an aftermarket pedal that's angled differently, or better yet, simply adjust this one downward?

Here's the Sentra article that mentioned the habit:
http://www.roadandtravel.com/roadtests/ltrelationship/nissan_sentra3.htm


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Its not really the position of the pedal. Its all the electronic gizmos in new cars that always try to help you. New cars tend to have grabby brakes, especially Hondas and Mercedes. After driving my Prelude with awesome brake feel, I drove an S600 and almost diployed the airbags by tapping the brakes.


----------

